# <td style="border: 1px solid #FFFFFF;">



## Avariel (9. September 2002)

Hallo zusammen, hier gleich mal meine Frage:


```
<td style="border: 1px solid #FFFFFF;">
```

Wie muss ich den Code abwandeln, dass er von dem quadratischen Tabellenkästchen nur die obere Linie weiß macht?


----------



## Kaprolactam (9. September 2002)

```
<td style="border-top: 1px solid #FFFFFF;">
```


----------



## Paranoia (9. September 2002)

hey..

du musst

```
<td style="border-top: 1px solid #FFFFFF;">
```
schreiben..

greetings para


----------



## Avariel (9. September 2002)

Danke euch beiden  
An so kleinen Worten kanns hängen. Ich hatte schon border-left und border-right, aber border-up hat nicht wirklich funktioniert


----------



## Kaprolactam (9. September 2002)

```
<td style="border-crap: 1px solid #FFFFFF;">
```


----------

